# Swift Sundance 590 PR



## 120305

Hi All.

Does anyone on this site own a Sundance 590 PR (2006 model). if so any comments - links to road tests etc - would be very helpful !


----------



## Grizzly

sswf224 said:


> Hi All.
> Does anyone on this site own a Sundance 590 PR (2006 model). if so any comments - links to road tests etc - would be very helpful !


Not the specific model you want but other Sundance and Swift so might interest you - and you can get back to the reviewer as they are members here.

MHF reviews

G


----------



## 110227

We have a 2006 model Sundance 590RL which is identical apart from having a 'L' shape lounge. You may find yourself short of storage space in the 590PR as ours has 2 large cupboards where the U shape longe is on the PR.
Otherwise we are extremely happy with our van, and have yet to find anything we like better.
If there anything specfic you would like to know just ask.

Mick


----------



## Charisma

sswf224 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Does anyone on this site own a Sundance 590 PR (2006 model). if so any comments - links to road tests etc - would be very helpful !


Hi

We have a 2005 Swift Suntor 590PR which is just a Brownhills special version of the Sundance. We have been very pleased with it apart from a problem with a rotten floor which Swift fixed under warranty. I think that 2006 was the year the Cab changed to the latest version, so not sure which model you are looking at. If you need any pointers on where to look for damp in the floor, please ask.

Dave


----------



## 120597

*Swift Sundance 590PR*

Hi All,
Have picked up an 06 Sundance 590PR and reference rotton floor problem detailed below can some one indicate where I should check to see if it has the same problem?
Doing Spain in May, what type of Awning is best for this type Van?
Fitted or free standing, and which free standing is the best fit.

Cheers


----------



## Charisma

Hi and welcome

If your Sundance has the latest Cab then I don't think you will have a problem. The affected ones seem to be on the older chassis built around 2004 / 2005.

The way to tell if you may have a problem is have a look under the van near to the entrance step and see what the floor looks like. I it is shiny plastic looking, then it could be harbouring water between the plastic covering and the timber floor underneath. It was supposed to protect the floor, but actually trapped water which seeped in from the side skirts which were not sealed to the outer walls.

If the floor looks wooden (slightly rough) and is black, then it should be OK. 

To test it, the floor should be very hard to the touch. If at all soggy or gives at all when pressed with your finger (try it near the edge particularly near the step area) then you have a problem.

I hope that you don't, but if it is still in warranty (or even out of Warranty) Swift seem very happy to fix it free of charge.

Dave


----------



## jonse

*Rear Skirt sundance*

I have a Sundance 1999and the rear Skirt was rotten due to leakage around the rear lamps due to bad sealing so see my pics and my mods to improve the situation I sealed the wood and added a rib of silicon to the lamp back let this go hard to act as a washer then then put fresh sealant around before pulling it tight on to the skirt I the used a ruberoid rubber roof sealant to seal all the back and around the lamp. I have yet to tackle the damp in the luton have sealed the out side will tackle this when the dry weather last longer


----------



## 126793

*sundance 590*

my friend has a sundance 590 with a bad floor it is biing loked at by W C Motorhomes and a report to swift thank you tony


----------



## 128764

Hi Dave, we have a 06 Swift Sundance 590 PR, just discovered the rotten floor problem, am awaiting Swift's reply


----------



## Charisma

Hello Westray and welcome to the Forum

Sorry to hear your news. This problem has become far more widespread than first anticipated. When I discovered my rotten floor over 18 months ago, I thought my van was the only one affected because nobody else had reported the problem.

Since then there must have been dozens of cases come to light - although Swift have never disclosed how many might be affected. There seems to be a batch built between 2004 and 2005 (although some 2006 vans have appeared I suspect that they were 2005 registered in 2006)

The problem seems to be caused by the type of floor used during his period (covered in black plastic which traps water inside) and a lack of sealant around the side skirts which allows the water running down the sides of the van to seep into the floor. After 18 months or so, the wood goes rotten all around the edges of the floor.

The Swift fix is to remove all the side skirts, replace the rotten floor sections at the edge, and reseal the side skirts. They do a very professional looking job which looks as good as new and has so far fixed the problem for me.

Some members have asked Swift to recall the affected models, but this they have refused to do, saying that Swift dealers have been made aware of the models to look out for during servicing. (I don't think that under-floors are generally checked for damp during normal habitation servicing)

Of course this means that if you do not get your van serviced at a Swift dealer, or do it yourself or not at all - the problem will not be noticed until something goes wrong - like the step collapses.

Swift have promised to fix faulty floors (even if the warranty has expired I believe) so you should be fine.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## 128764

*Swift Sundance 590pr Rotten Floor*

Hi Dave 
Thanks for your reply. Since my last post, there have been some major developments. Let me give you the story! On discovering the rotten floor, I contacted Alan Kerr, the dealer I bought it from, who told me the warranty had expired and could help me no further. So, I rang Swift Customer services who asked me to take the Van to Dolphin Motor Homes in Southampton for assessment. On October 13th we took the Van to Dolphin who looked at it and confirmed the rotten floor. They had only seen this once before. Josh at Dolphin took over and put in a warranty claim to Swift on our behalf. Then last night, Tuesday 27th October, we had a call from Josh at Dolphin who gave me the good news that Swift are taking our Van back to the factory for repair. I am awaiting a collection date. 
I totally agree with your diagnosis on the rotting floors. Thank you very much for your advice on this subject.
Peter


----------



## Telbell

Nothing heard or seen of the OP since his original question.

Ah well :roll:


----------



## topcat100

*We Just Love our 590PR*

Kids have left home and now we have a new baby.The Sundance 590 PR is a dream.


----------

